# Windsor, VT - Harpoon July 25,26



## yankeerob (Apr 13, 2009)

I am happy to announce that team Green Mountain Smokeshack has been selected to attend the Harpoon BBQ Championship of New England on July 25 and 26 at the Harpoon brewery in Windsor, VT:

http://www.harpoonbrewery.com/index.cfm?pid=28568

We not only compete both days but we vend both days as well. Last year we had record attendance and went through 250 lbs of pork over 2 days.

This event is in southern VT just off the highway. I hope to see some of you down there.

-rob


----------

